# 2021 Sportsman 227 Masters Platinum



## Boats Etc. (Jan 22, 2015)

*Boats Etc. - 281-471-6500 *

*Family owned and ran for over 26 years!

2021 Sportsman 227 Masters Platinum
2021 Yamaha F200XB i-4
2021 Magic tilt Aluminum Tandem Trailer

On Sale! $72,398.00 + TTL*​
*$501.89 per month w/ $7,300 Down W.A.C.*


Platinum Package
Hull Side: Island Blue/ Hull Bottom: White
Fiberglass Console w/ 12 Gal Livewell
Fiberglass Hard Top T-Top w/ LEDs
Hardtop Underside Color: Island Blue
Powdercoating: White
Upholstery Color: Desert Tan
Bow Casting Chair
Bow Cushion Set
Removable Bow Backrest and Butt Cushions
Cockpit Bolster Cushions
65QT Yeti Cooler w/ Slide Track
Under Leaning Post Tackle Storage System
2 x Garmin 942 XS Touch MFDs Flushmounted
Garmin VHF Radio 110 w/ Antenna
JL MM50 w/ 6 JL Speakers
Reel Pads mounted on Gunwale
On-Board Charging System
Compass
Raw water Washdown
Freshwater Washdown
Helm Pad
Lenco Trim Tabs
Underwater Lighting


----------

